

UK's Plans to Regulate Bitcoin Revealed in Treasury Report - ghosh
http://www.coindesk.com/breaking-uk-treasury-issues-landmark-digital-currencies-report/

======
superobserver
With new services like ShapeShift, I am unsure if this is an appropriate or
even enforceable option - and will increase the probability of pushing Bitcoin
and crypto-currencies underground as far as the UK goes.

